# Lee Valley jig fitting kit



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

For any of you out there, that like building your own jigs, Lee Valley Tools has a kit of various knobs, bolts, and fittings for jig builders that has a very good selection in it, on sale for a very good price. You might want to check it out. I just received mine, and am very pleased with the selection and the price.:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

Gerry:

I think that Lee Valley is a great place to buy and I go to my Edmonton store regularly.

I suspect that in Power River, you do not have a LV store so the mail order kit makes sense.

However, as I do have their store here, I buy what I need and when I need it. I find that too often a kit of general items will have many items that I will never use. They hang around, take up space and tie up money better used elsewhere.

So, Yes to Lee Valley but in my case, no to the kit.

Woodie


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You're right Woodie the selection of stores in Powell River is very limited, so I buy much of my woodworking items on line. That is the price I pay for having moved from a very large and hectic city to a small laid back ocean side community. I agree, that with bulk pack items some of it ends up as surplus, and that can be an issue. Given my limited access to items for purchase I tend to stockpile somewhat so I don't have to trundle off to town everytime I want to build something. The kit works well for me, and I would only have to use a small portion of it to pay for the cost of the kit if I was buying individual items.

Gerry


----------

